# Looking for good river to fish within an hour or so from detroit



## MichaelHiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

I would like go fishing to catch pike or bass on the side of a river with a few friends for the day.. any suggestions?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I would suggest the Huron.. Anywhere from Island Lk in brighton, or the Ann Arbor area, or anywhere from Flatrock down to the mouth of the river.. Theres good public acess in all those spots...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MichaelHiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay thanks for the advice, ive been fishing the black river and pulled a couple pike and a good amount of rock bass but looking for somewhere new to try


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

I would say try the Huron river. I live in New Boston, which is between Belleville and Flat Rock on the river. You could stop in one of the 3 metro parks in our area, I've walked the river and floated down it in my flat bottom all summer in this area, and have KILLED the smallmouth and pike on it. I bet I've caught 200+ smallmouth this summer on it!


----------



## MichaelHiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow that sounds great i would love to catch a few smallies or pike. What are the names of the park so i can search them???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

Willow Metropark, and Oakwoods Metropark are the 2 that I fish through the most, but there is also Lower Huron Metropark right down the road from them that also has some decent fishing, but not as much access to the river. I would personally try Willow or Oakwoods though.


----------



## MichaelHiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

okay great, i appreciate it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

No problem! If you come out here to try it out, let me know how you do!


----------



## MichaelHiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay i will, most likely next weekend


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

try kensington metro park in oakland county there is a fishing pier at the west boat lanuch or if you got a boat even better. don't have to get there early to get a spot on the week ends. i fish there all the time seen pike hooked and lost from the pier of about 48 inches and quite a few hamer handles cought and landed there too. lots of 18-19 inch smallies/large mouths cought there. walleyes are few and far between. if you would like to discuss bait and tatics private message me.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

MichaelHiltz said:


> I would like go fishing to catch pike or bass on the side of a river with a few friends for the day.. any suggestions?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


why not try the Detroit river itself? can catch just about anything this time of year outta there


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

That is a good point, the Detroit River is actually a great river to fish in!


----------



## MichaelHiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Where on the Detroit River would be good?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

MichaelHiltz said:


> Where on the Detroit River would be good?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
if you don't got a boat belle isle but would not suggest it. 
go to metroparks.com i think is there on line site look for lake erie metro park i used the golf couse entrance to go out ice fishing there is a fishing spot right there to btw but it is lake erie. they fish there for silver bass walleye bass pike etc.. 


if looking for a real good spot there is kensinton metro park in the south west corner of oakland county just north of annarbor a bit we use the west boat launch fishing pier all the time i mite be out there tomrrow it is part of the huron river it's just damned up right there to form a lake. real good fishing big gills6-10 inches ,bassavg 18-19inch ,pike hamer handles to 48 inces ,walleye24 inch , perch some big 8-9 but mostly small 3-4 inch. 

also try spring mill pound right across the street in the spring they plant trout in there / bass.

best bait right now huge bass minnows / pike minnow you can get those at holden party store on milford road at the entrance to kensington metro park. use those at kensington. we hook them in the back above the laterl line by the fin so it tuffer and they swim around a bit. 

we use bass worm hook size 2 ,1,1/0-5/0 depening on bait size put it under a bobber no weight and throw her out. we use are long salmon steel head rods but shorter ulgy stick can be used. 

best day to fish it is a wind west to east and non windy days. right now theve been gorgeing theing self for winter pike and bass have been. 

were about are you comeing aanarbor monroe etc... i mite be able to look at some maps can't bet on catching fish though.


http://www.metroparks.com/


..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Detroit River From shore- some yellow perch should be in there and some pike also, maybe some bass 

Huron River - Mainly Bass and some catfish and pike(may find a steelhead)

River Raisin - Smallmouth, Pike, Catfish, and rockbass.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

MichaelHiltz said:


> Where on the Detroit River would be good?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 The pier at Rotary park in Trenton has been productive have seen some nice fish being caught over there lately


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have caught a lot of Bass right in front of the Ren Cen, in downtown Detroit. Walleyes, too. There are nice big humps of gravel right off shore, and the fish really orient to them. I cannot imagine fishing there, and not catching anything. Lots of Smallies, and quite a few nice ones.


----------

